# Control de Temperatura y Control de llenado de un tanque



## alexander92 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola amigos actualmente estoy estudiando la carrera de Ing Mecartronica y se me a encargado un proyecto de la materia de Electronica Analogica el cual consiste en tener un tanque o algo asi al cual le introduciremos una resistencia de las que calientan el agua que se usaban muy comunmente hace algunos años la cual estara conectada constantemente a la corriente electrica calentando el agua cuando el agua llegue a cierta temperatura el sensor debe de detectarla y mediante un relay o algo asi desconectar la resistencia como sensor me recomendaron el lm35dz pero no se que tan fiable sea.... Añadido a esto el tanque debe de tener un control de llenado que solo indicara 3 niveles de agua si el nivel bajo se llegase a presentar se tendra que mandar una señal para que comienze el llenado del tanque mediante una electrovalvula o algo asi y el nivel medio solo es para estar al tanto y el nivel alto es para parar el llenado..... Ojala y me puedan ayudar ya que como la materia es Electronica Analogica pues solo puedo usar componentes analogicos y cosas asi....


----------



## Virtroon (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola,
Es un proyecto que se compone de dos circuitos diferentes que es la temperatura y el nivel de agua, pero creo que se pueden hacer de la misma manera utlizando histéresis. Y con amplificadores operacionales puedes hacerlo.

Yo he utilizado el lm35, es confiable y facil de usar. Necesitas ademas desacoplar la señal de control de temperatura de la red (es mejor usar un optoacoplador).

Saludos...


----------



## wlopez (Jul 27, 2011)

haber ,,,,mira....el LM35...no es sumergible...entonces...la temperatura que tendrias en el agua...seria un poco diferente a la que tendrias fuera de ella... a menos que el LM35....le hicieras un recubrimiento especial..o aislante..o algo asi... y para conocer el nivel del tanque...puede utilizar tres alamabres (uno abajo, medio, y alto,,y como conductor usas la misma agua. en san Google hay mucha informacion...y para saber cuando apagar la resistencia..puede usar OPAM...o un PWM de un pic.... ....
saludos...


----------



## alexander92 (Jul 28, 2011)

me parece que lo del sensor de temperatura lo hare con amplificadores operacionales y sobre que sensor usate aun estoy en duda por lo que comenta wlopez y si creo que para el nivel del agua la mas sencilla es la de los cables pero tambien despues tendria que usar opamps ya que no me esta permitido usar pics ni nada digital


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2011)

hay muchisimas formas de medir la altura del agua...la de los cables o varillas es complicada por varios factores:

vas a necesitar al menos 3 varillas de acero inoxidable
necesitas que el liquido conduzca bien la electricidad
el liquido va a estar en contacto con electricidad, aunque de valores bajos, pero igualmente muchas veces no se permite
etc
etc

entonces lo mejor es usar 2 o 3 boyas...si boyas...simplemente esas boyas que se usan en la industria, valen unos 10 dolares cada una...

sino 1 boya y un potenciometro multimueltas acoplado a una linea vertical (puede ser tipo cremallera) y en el pote un engranecito acoplado a la cremallera de manera que lo vaya haciendo girar...y vas teniendo diferentes medidas de corriente según la altura...lo cual sirve para medir sin escalones...podes medir todo el intervalo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Para el nivel nada mejor como los sitemas clásicos que se venden comercialmente, son prácticos, economicos y muy fiables ya que estan echos para trabajar en un ambiente húmedo simplemente se elige a los niveles que se desea que se active y listo, para la temp podes utilizar un pT100 que ya viene listo para su uso, y como termostato vienen unos de pequeño tamaño, traen display LCD, salida a relay, el PT100 se conecta al mismo, es programable, temp min, temp max y listo y tiene memoria flash por lo que no pierde lo guardado son recontra economicos y en pocos minutos ya esta funcionando, para el nivel viene un artefacto similar que trabaja con lo anteriormente mencionado y sale tan ecónomico que no vale ni la pena porese a armar nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 29, 2011)

el aparato puede verse como PID o controlador lógico programable tipo PLC...pero hay que ver qué es lo que nuestro amigo puede y no puede usar..

hasta donde yo vi, sólo podía usar lógica cableada....

por ende...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2011)

Los que te comento nada que ver con los que mencionas, en las casas donde vende resistencias y materiales asociados venden los controladores que te digo son bien pequeños 2x 7 el frente y unos 12 centimetros de largo para montaje en panel, son muy buenos y muy baratos, tanto quen la fábrica donde fui jefe de mantenmiento 10 años, dejamos de reparar unos vetustos y de hacer los que haciamos porque simplemente era antieconómico, compramos uno para probar cuando se nos rompio uno analogico probramable que se utilzaba para hacer el ataque quimico con acido nitrico placas de un material parecido al antimonio, que se utilzaban para hacer las gomas de impresión para una impresora flexográfica.

el baño debia mantenerse entre un mínimo y un máximo bien definidos para ello contaba con resistencias que estaban en el baño del acido y de la serpentina de un equipo de refrigeración, y este dispostitivo los comanda con gran eficiencia.
Hace 12 años que esta funcionando sin problemas, asi que se empezaron a autilzar en muchas partes.

Los con sistemas Pid conocidos como termostatos autosintonizables, se utilzaban en el control de la calefacción de las cuchillas de corte y soldadura de las confeccionadoras


----------



## alexander92 (Ago 1, 2011)

Amigos e diseñado un circuito segun los conocimientos que de ido adquiriendo en esta materia ya que le comento que esto es nuevo para mi y con lo que he aprendido en las clases en estos dias simule este circuito segun yo jala bien solo que no lo he llevado a la practica uds como ven? 

Es muy sencillo pero igual me sirve les comento que la fuente variable que tengo que me entrega mV es para simular el LM35 saludos y gracias


----------



## alexander92 (Ago 2, 2011)

les comento amigos que el circuito que hice no me servira ya que solo sirve para mantener el agua a 50ºC pero el ero al detectar 49 o 45ºC se vuelve a activar la resistencia y el profe quiere que una vez que este caliente a 50ºC se enfire hasta 30ºC y nuevamente caliente hasta 50 y asi alguna idea que tengan?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2011)

no vi bien el circuito que esta utilizando pero eso se llama histeresis y se debe poder ajusatar en algún lado...estas utilizando Amplificadores Operacionales?

estás utilizando 2 circuitos para sensar: 1 calibrado a 50ª y el otro deberia estar calibrado a 30ª

deberia ver el circuito tuyo y asi te digo mejor, pero eso es la histeresis del sistema

Ahora lo vi, y si usaste 1 circuito bien smple de un comparador con operacional...el punto en el que corta esta dado por las 2 resistencias de realimentacion y la otra q va a masa...la señal a comparar entra desde el LM...todo bien, vas a tener que ir modificando levemente las resistencias hasta obtener la histeresis....y sino, usar 2 circuitos comparadores...1 a 50º y el otro a 30 y a la salida un pequeño arreglito lógico para enclavar el rele


----------



## mecatr (Nov 17, 2011)

hoal nesesito saber sobre el control de temperatura mediante electronica si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecere


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2011)

Primero deberias dar datos que es lo que controlas para  la temperatura, o que calefaccionas, asi en el aire no se puede hacer nada, provee toda la data del caso


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 20, 2011)

mecatr: vas a necesitar algo que tome la temperatura, y luego un control proporcional, integrador y derivativo PID con operacionales

busca eso y de ahi empezamos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2011)

No necesariamente debe ser PID, ese tipo se utilza cuando la ventana es estrecha es decir donde el rango es estrecho, cuando el caso no es asi no se justifica la diferenciia monetaria de un controlador PID, de echo existe gran cantidad de productos controlados con termostatos simples y funcionan adecuadamente.

Por eso no se puede buscar el material de control si de entrada no sabemos de que se trata y como se calefacciona o se enfria.

No se puede empezar la casa por el techo, primero los cimientos.


Aca primero la situación, con todos sus detalles y necesidades puntuales de alli recien se elige los elementos.

Como voy a elegir un elemento sensor si ni siquiera tengo idea de que rango de temperatura necesito medir, si se trata de mantener agua caliente, o temperatura ambiente, es muy posible que con una PT100 me sobre, pero si necesito controlar la temperatura de cuchilas de corte de material flexible, donde las temperaturas llegan a los 400ºC el PT100 ya no me sirve y necesitare un sensor tipo J, pero si setra de un horno de cerámica donde pretendo hacer porcelana, alli necesito otro tipo de sensor de temperaratura muy diferente, igualmente a la misma temperatura, el medio donde debe actuar el sensor hace que necesite otros tipos para poder actuar en ese medio, o metodos de lectura indirecta, o incluso sin contacto. a veces se trabaja con material corrosivo, y se necesitan elementos adecuados a esta circunstacia

Las variables son muchas tantas como las aplicaciones posibles, el control de temperatura es todo un mundo y de echo hay negocios y empresas con dedicación exclusiva a estos items


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 22, 2011)

Es verdad, necesitamos primero tener los valores máximos y minimos y los set points y listo...

De ahi podemos implementar alguno de los circuitos siguientes:

cuando pueda te subo los diagramas, utilizando una NTC y un 555...


----------



## mecatr (Nov 24, 2011)

ok ok  bueno este es el problema
nesesito monitorear la temperatura que en mi caso sera  de los  0 a 38°centigrados para que cuando llegue a estos 38° pueda abrir una electrovalvula en este caso se esta monitoriando la temperatura de un liquido muy espeso  y para ser mas exactos nesesito poder meter estos datos ala compu y poder checarlo en el programa lab view ahora nesesito ese proceso de intermedio entre el sensor y la compu

lo q estoy pensando en usar como sensor sera un termopar o alguna otra idea


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2011)

Lo que necesitas ee archisimple, pero tus datos siguen siendo muy escasos, hablas de algo viscoso, cuando preguntes por un sensor de temperatura te pediran más datos, para ese rango un PT100 te sirve perfecto asociado a termometro o termostato, que tenga aceso via RS485 o via Lan, tambien puedes utilzar una tarjeta de adquisición de datos, todo depende de que consigas en tu ciudad


----------



## tonyper (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola a todos: Queria comentar un tema, he construido un dimmer (adjunto el circuito) para controlar la temperatura de una resistencia que tengo puesta para calentar cera, y ahora el problema que me surje es por seguridad, en caso de dejarme la resistencia enchufada por despiste, me gustaría incorporarle algo que me haga una desconexión, nose si por temperatura o por tiempo.

Trabajo todo el día desaciendo cera y tengo la resistencia conectada unas 9 ó 10 horas, creo que el mejor sistema sería que cortase por temperatura, pero si la resistencia trabaja casi siempre a su temperatura máxima, cuando cortaría??

Que se le pude hacer?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## powerful (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola alexander92,....solo para que tengas otra alternativa y se te haga la luz....por si la electrònica falla.
Acopla a la salida del tanque  un tubo vertical transparente (fibra,mica,manguera,acrilico)conocido como tubo capilar puede ser de media pulgada de diametro y de todo lo alto del tanque se reflejara el nivel del agua sobre el tubo..... colocas dentro una bolita flotadora de un color de alta reflección (blanca,plata brillante,etc) la cual te indicará el nivel del agua visualmente (por si falla la electrónica)..... como tu control no es fino (varia de 50ºC a 30ºC )puedes tomarte la "libertad" de colocar sobre el tubo capilar el sensor de tu preferencia(lm35,termistor,pt100,etc) a la altura adecuada y medir la temperatura promedio .....recuerda que en el tanque la temperatura no es igual , existe un GRADIENTE de temperatura, y lo que te interesa es la temperatura PROMEDIO.......el flotador reflectante te servira para que coloques en el tubo capilar los sensores de nivel externamente que serian ópticos un par emisor y receptor por cada uno de los nineles a detectar.........los puedes desplazar a lo largo del tubo capilar a voluntad para un mejor ajuste de llenado y vaciado.....Suerte!!!!


----------



## lebado (May 29, 2013)

buenas amigos espero puedan ayudarme, estoy en mi proyecto de pasantias tengo que diseñar un modulo de tremperatura pid para los moldes de unas maquinas de inyeccion de plastico a traves de un pic, estas trabajan con una termocupla tipo j, me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de encontrar un esquema que me pueda ayudar a resolver la parte de potencia y control de este sistema gracias!!!


----------

